# DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?



## dpj_de (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

wir fahren dieses Jahr an Meer (Italien) und wollen nächstes Jahr an die Nordsee. Für diesen und auch zukünftige Urlaube will ich mir einen Rute zum Fischen vom Strand aus zu legen. Ich hbae keine Erfahrung mit Brandungsgerät und habe hier schon einiges gelesen. Für mich würde die DAM Steelpower Red Surf oder die Cormoran Seacor Surf in Frage kommen (oder vielleicht kennt ein Profe noch eine anderebesere Rute bis 50 EUR). Welche Rute würdet Ihr bevorzugen. - Nimmt man besser 3,90 oder 4,20? - Meine Penn Sargus SG3000 wird als Rolle zu klein sein. - Was würdet Ihr empfehlen (bis 60 EUR)? Reicht eine 0,35er Schnur oder muss es etwas stärkeres sein? - Welche Bleie würdet Ihr Euch als Anfänger zulegen?
Ich weiß das sind jetzt viele Fragen, mich würde es freuen, wenn der ein oder andere von Euch mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe die Skorpion Weapon Surf.

Die kann man hier für 49EUR bestellen.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...on-Weapon-Surf.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=440&

Bei den Rollen angel ich mit einer Quantum Crypton Surf 660.
Die bekommt man auch günstig im Netz.
Aber auch die Nachfolger der Rolle sollen gut sein.

Die Länge von 4,2m finde ich besser.

Die 35 Mono reicht meistens, wenn eine Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet wird.

Die wichtigsten Dinge für das Brandungsangeln findet du im genannten Shop.

Dort gibt es auch ein Buch über das Brandungsangeln, das einfach klasse ist.
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...randungsangeln.html?shop_param=cid=22&aid=62&

Das sind sehr gut investierte 15EUR.

Ich finde Brandungsangeln klasse.
Leider kommt man viel zu selten dazu.

Grüße aus Norwegen ( zurzeit).

Wiederanfänger


----------



## DxcDxrsch (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

hmmm also ich würde eindeutig emphlen gleich was vernünftiges zu holen... hab schon einige ruten durchgeknackst... da bezahlste dann doppelt und dreifach... lieber einmal richtig investieren und dann kannste auch beruhigt sein wenns dann zu brachialer gewalt kommt


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

Naja, es kommt auch immer drauf an, welche Ansprüche man hat...wenn man öfter von Molen oder Seebrücken angelt wo es nicht so auf die Wurfweite ankommt und nur bei günstigen Bedingungen vom Strand, dann kommt man auch mit preiswerten Ruten gut klar (ich hab zwei Combos für je 39 EUR und fische die seit 6 Jahren). Wenn man allerdings oft Gelegenheit hat, um die Ruten zu nutzen, würde ich auch eher etwas mehr ausgeben...wobei die Steelpower überraschend gut sein soll (nur Hörensagen, selbst noch nicht gefischt).


----------



## DxcDxrsch (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

ja klaro.. ich hab auch nich nur 300€ Ruten   mein vater hat auch  noch heute eine die damals 60 DM gekostet hat glaub ich.. die hält auch  seit 10 Jahren glaub ich durch mittlerweile...aber der großteil der  günstigen (um nicht billigen zu sagen) ruten wurden schnell und  spektakulär ensorgt  
naja vielleicht muss man das ja auch mal erlebt haben  

versuchs einfach mit den beiden da aus und dann wirst schon erfahrungen  sammeln, und vielleicht nicht unbedingt bis zur berstgrenze belasten....


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

Mit wieviel Gramm knackst Du Deine Ruten?

Ich habe bei meinen billigen eher das Gefühl, daß die bei Überlastung "wabblig" werden, also sich nicht mehr vernünftig werfen lassen...an der Berstgrenze hatte ich die noch nie...allerdings bin ich auch klein, schmächtig und feige :q:q !!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

hmmm also ich fische vom gewicht eigentlich ganz normal... 100 bis 150 gr meistens, nur bei extremsituationen wirds schwerer aber dann gibts auch nich für jede rute volle leistung


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

guck doch mal *hier* in den Flohmarkt !!! #h
da gibts 2 sets - reichen bestimmt mal fürn Anfang und gelegentliches Ostseeangeln ...


----------



## dpj_de (10. August 2010)

*AW: DAM Steelpower surf - oder die Cormoran Seacor?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Euere Antworten! - Ich werde mir das Buch bestellen und danke für den Hinweis auf den Flohmarkt. Die dort angebotenen Ruten sagen mir zwar nichts und Tant Google konte auch nichts brauchbares dazu finden - aber vielleicht kennt ja einer von Euch diese Ruten. - Taugen die Mttchell-Rollen etwas für den Brandungsnewbe, der vielleicht 5 mal im Jahr am Meeresstrand angeln wird?
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------

